# How to correct install a USB Network interface on FreeBSD



## sscleber (Dec 15, 2020)

Hey Guys, First of all be passion my English is horrible.
So I just pluged a USB Network interface on my Pfsense Firewall (Based on FreeBSD) and it never apear to assign it. I pluged another one very simples and cheap one and it work, not properly as I want. But the firt one I pluged is better more expensive and better brand but it doesn't apear. Is there anything else do I have to do???
thanks!

Driver link and Picture I have used






						Realtek USB FE / GBE / 2.5G / Gaming Ethernet Family Controller Software - REALTEK
					






					www.realtek.com


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2020)

sscleber said:


> Hey Guys, First of all be passion my English is horrible.


Don't worry about it, your English is fine. Better than a lot of others (even native English speakers). 



sscleber said:


> So I just pluged a USB Network interface on my Pfsense Firewall (Based on FreeBSD) and it never apear to assign it.


Just so you know, pfSense is not supported here: PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



sscleber said:


> I pluged another one very simples and cheap one and it work, not properly as I want. But the firt one I pluged is better more expensive and better brand but it doesn't apear.


It all depends on the chips they used to make the device. If the chip is recognized by a driver then it usually works. So find out what chipset your device has (this can be surprisingly difficult to find out if you can't plug it in) and see if that chipset has drivers. If there are no drivers then the card simply will not work. 

A lot of Realtek chipsets are supported but Realtek has a tendency to change their designs without changing the chip's identification. So sometimes it's detected correctly but doesn't work as good as it should (due to those design differences). Performance is not the best, even if it's correctly identified, but they're cheap. You get what you pay for. Performance of any USB network adapter will always be worse than the same chip on a PCIe card, that's just how USB works (even with 3.0).


----------



## sscleber (Dec 15, 2020)

Right, I didn't know that! That great..
Thanks anyway


----------

